# THE HAGUE | Grotius Towers | 120m | 394ft | 38 fl | 100m | 328ft | 32 fl | T/O



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Today


20190721_154611 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20190721_154506 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

26/10


IMG_9359 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9360 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9362 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

30 november 2019


IMG_0464 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0466 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0468 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_0473 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Dutch forum yesterday:



@Life said:


> Vandaag
> 
> 20191227_150919 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

posted on 11 january. This should rise above grond level soon. 



@Life said:


> Vandaag
> _DSC1283 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC1289 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

22/02

Both towers have started to grow.

Grotius 1


20200222_120833 by Momo1435, on Flickr


Grotius 2


20200222_120850 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

03-05-2020


20200503_123549 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200503_123630 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200503_123722 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200503_123740 by Momo1435, on Flickr


20200503_123837 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

pppeter said:


> Vandaag





Michiel said:


> 26 juli


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

Today


HaagseHoogbouw said:


> Nog steeds geen gevel
> _DSC7997 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> 
> _DSC7999 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

We skipped a few months of footage in this topic, so here is a short video of the work done till now.


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

Vandaag
DSC09271 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
DSC09274 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
DSC09261 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

24-02-2021


IMG_9895 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9918 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9923 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9925 by Momo1435, on Flickr


IMG_9934crop by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 26:*
The Hague Skyline by chielr, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Update covering the last few weeks, thanks to my fellow hagenezen @Life, Viren and last but not least, pppeter:


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

No one is interested in our little osaka


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I am interested


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

I believe the best shot so far of this project:










Thanks to @Life, for sharing this:









Ruud Miggels on LinkedIn: Hoe mooi is dit, kijkend vanaf het hoogste object in Den Haag, uitkijkend…


Hoe mooi is dit, kijkend vanaf het hoogste object in Den Haag, uitkijkend op 2 andere projecten van ons. ACNbv.nl




www.linkedin.com


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Liquid Sky said:


> Eerder vandaag


Little osaka uc


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

20210815_094050 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20210815_094021 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20210815_093923 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20210815_093646 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20210815_093320 by Momo1435, on Flickr

20210815_092329 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## @Life (Sep 27, 2015)

Yesterday


HaagseHoogbouw said:


> Vandaag
> DSC09281 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr
> DSC09277 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Skycraper The Hague by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/8

591A9469 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

591A9467 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

591A9457 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

591A9445 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

591A9449 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11

IMG_7378 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_7377 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_7354 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_7331 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_7322 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_7311 by Momo1435, on Flickr

IMG_7302 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 19

DSC00940 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr

DSC00957 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 21

DSC00978 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Installing facade panels.







































Koekoek voor de mooiste kroon | J.P. van Eesteren


De Haagse skyline wordt opgesierd door twee nieuwe woontorens. Vooral de spectaculair vormgegeven bovenste verdiepingen, met afbrokkelende contouren, geven de gebouwen iets iconisch. Maar ja… hoe bouw je zoiets? De koekoek brengt uitkomst.




www.jpvaneesteren.nl


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Almost there…


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec 30

591A9588 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/4

20220104_112052 by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr

20220104_111357 by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr

20220104_111342 by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity #GreenCity], on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/7

DSC01087 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr 

DSC01067 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01065 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01062 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

ty guys for keeping somany threads alive, happy new year


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/11

DSC01139 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01133 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01126 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01103 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01102 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/14

DSC01183 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

591A9686 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/19

DSC01240 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 20

DSC01269-2 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

DSC01224[1] copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 28

591A9911 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr

DSC01352 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr

DSC01360 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/4

DSC01422 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/8

DSC01464 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr

DSC01459 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice skyline and still growing.


----------

